# Need bike rentals in Italy, Finale Ligure & Lucca.



## davecfd (May 9, 2007)

Hi all, 

I'm vacationing in Italy for the last two weeks of April and I'm hoping to get some biking in in Lucca and Finale Ligure but I'm having trouble finding bike shops or tour companies that rent in those areas. I'm sure they exist but my limited internet skills are not finding them. If anyone could point me in the direction of bike rentals in these areas I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Check out this site:
http://www.finaleligure-bikeresort.com/en/Home.html

Under "services" you will find 2 shop with rental. I've had buddy's who rented with both of them, bikes and service were good. The untimate bikeshop was more aimed at rentals and had more bikes (last time i was there 1,5 years ago). Send them an email, they are ok with english.

Have fun!


----------



## davecfd (May 9, 2007)

Cool, thank you for the tip. I think I looked at that website and passed over those bike shops because there wasn't much (or any) mention of rentals. I'll give them another look.


----------



## hpcbmw (May 21, 2008)

My wife and I are headed to Florence and Tuscany in early May. Let us know what you find in the way of mountain biking in Italy!


----------



## Snozz (Jan 2, 2012)

davecfd said:


> Cool, thank you for the tip. I think I looked at that website and passed over those bike shops because there wasn't much (or any) mention of rentals. I'll give them another look.


Hey, did you rent & ride? I'm looking to do the same soon. Hopefully some flowy downhill. Any advice?


----------



## hpcbmw (May 21, 2008)

If you are near Florence, we did a ride with Marco at Tuscany Rides | MTB EPIC RIDES AND TOURS NEAR FLORENCE . He set us up with great bikes and took us on a fantastic ride - long climb with views of Florence, then amazing single track with some flow, some technical and some jumps and bar at the end. I'm not sure if he rents bikes without using him as a guide. When we were near Sienna, we stayed at this agritourismo bed and breakfast and they rented some bikes and gave us a map of cross country type riding right from the B and B. IL MOLINELLO - Agriturismo Il Molinello

Enjoy


----------



## Snozz (Jan 2, 2012)

hpcbmw said:


> If you are near Florence, we did a ride with Marco at Tuscany Rides | MTB EPIC RIDES AND TOURS NEAR FLORENCE . He set us up with great bikes and took us on a fantastic ride - long climb with views of Florence, then amazing single track with some flow, some technical and some jumps and bar at the end. I'm not sure if he rents bikes without using him as a guide. When we were near Sienna, we stayed at this agritourismo bed and breakfast and they rented some bikes and gave us a map of cross country type riding right from the B and B. IL MOLINELLO - Agriturismo Il Molinello
> 
> Enjoy


Thanks for the tips. Can you hire all the gear too or do you suggest I take some of my own. It's a long way to carry bike gear for a few rides  maybe just my 5.10 shoes? Also I'm not that keen on long climbs - I'm on holidays haha. Was it ok for a guy a bit out of shape? Cheers


----------



## hpcbmw (May 21, 2008)

I brought an old pair of SPD shoes (left them there), a pair of padded bike underwear to wear under regular shorts and a pair of gloves. My wife did the same, except just used regular shoes. Both places had helmets available and both could provide flat pedals or spd. I don't know if other, more established rental shops, would have shoes, gloves or bike shorts to rent. 

Marco had a bunch of bike trails rides available, and we discussed in advance what we were looking for. I'm sure he could cater to your fitness. He got me a great demo bike - a carbon fiber Camber 29r, which made the long climb a piece of cake. I think the bike rental was about 35 euro each for the day. 

The riding near Sienna was more rolling hills, so not as much climbing, but also not as much fun and fast downhill.


----------



## Snozz (Jan 2, 2012)

hpcbmw said:


> I brought an old pair of SPD shoes (left them there), a pair of padded bike underwear to wear under regular shorts and a pair of gloves. My wife did the same, except just used regular shoes. Both places had helmets available and both could provide flat pedals or spd. I don't know if other, more established rental shops, would have shoes, gloves or bike shorts to rent.
> 
> Marco had a bunch of bike trails rides available, and we discussed in advance what we were looking for. I'm sure he could cater to your fitness. He got me a great demo bike - a carbon fiber Camber 29r, which made the long climb a piece of cake. I think the bike rental was about 35 euro each for the day.
> 
> The riding near Sienna was more rolling hills, so not as much climbing, but also not as much fun and fast downhill.


Cheers for the info. So many options. All good.


----------

